

Ask HN: What are the best materials avaliable to learn about Machine Learning? - mattvot


======
mindcrime
FWIW, there's a really good answer to this question on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-
res...](http://www.quora.com/Machine-Learning/What-are-some-good-resources-
for-learning-about-machine-learning)

------
salman89
I feel like there should be an HN community wiki. I myself have a ton of these
same type of questions.

~~~
mindcrime
There sorta kinda is, unofficially:

<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

That said, I am starting to lean towards believing that the best scenario for
getting answers to this kind of question, is to post the question on Quora,
then link to the Quora question here for the "HN perspective" (substitute
StackOverflow or whatever for Quora as appropriate).

